
Over 800 Cryptos are dead - leoharsha2
https://medium.com/bexpro/make-icos-great-again-over-800-cryptos-are-dead-380ef7fbc230
======
Joshua554
The fail rate of startups isn't necessarily higher. Just that in traditional
startup land stupid ideas don't get funded that easily.

